# Nubian nose shape/angle, Im lost here.



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I am wondering if you have a picture of what degree a Nubian nose is supposed to be? 4 Nubian kids I have were born in early April and I know they are Nubian to Nubian breeding and they all have that curve (of sorts) but I'm not sure its quite right. All of they're ears look right. 

Compared to our Saanen kids they all look like Nubians but I don't know, I'm probably just paranoid that they aren't right just because they are home bred goats lol. I don't have any pictures of them right now but I hopefully will take some tomorrow. 

I hope you can help! feel free to post pictures of any age goats if you have them.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is what our nubian looked like. I think she is pretty average, but I have seen some nubians with more of a curve.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Tori posted a great photo of a nubian nose. 

I currently have 13 nubians and each one's nose varies in shape and length. I have two very long nosed does and one very short nosed doe. The others are somewhere in between. Some of them have more of a defined roman nose, some less.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

If you look on the post by Goat Song, titled Look who's out. Her girl in the picture has a beautiful old style roman nose. Very nice.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I much prefer the roman noses on Nubians. My girl here could be a bit better, but overall I think she's got a real nice angle to her face (and she'd better with her bloodlines)


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

> If you look on the post by Goat Song, titled Look who's out. Her girl in the picture has a beautiful old style roman nose. Very nice.


Why thank you! :greengrin: I do prefer the old style shape, and that's one of the things I breed for. In my area though, there are a lot of breeders who have Nubians that have relatively straight noses. Personal preference, I guess...


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Here is a comparison between two of my Nubian kids... The kid in the top picture has a more noticeable roman nose (it's become more noticeable now that she's older, but I haven't gotten another picture of her), whereas the kid in the bottom picture has a straighter profile.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics. You can definately see the difference in the two kids. Although they are both adorable, I do prefer the roman nose doe.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Great! Thank you everyone! 

It turns out I am just paranoid and my goats are normal, With our recent Coyote issue I've been lacking on sleep.


----------

